# Y Kabel für PWR 1 und PWR 2 selbst bauen



## knurrhahn (2. Mai 2020)

Hallo, 

ich würde mir gern ein Y Kabel für die CPU PWR 1 und PWR 2 selbst bauen. MSI MPG x570 Mainbord.

Hat das schon mal jemand gemacht? Mir geht es um die Belegung der Pins. Ich habe eine normale CPU Anschluß Verlängerung. Würde dann von einem alten Netzteil den 4er Stecker dazu setzen wollen.

Bei arbeiten im XMP Modus die Speicherriegel nicht mit 3000mHz. Es werden zwar die richtigen Werte erkannt und angezeigt aber es werden nur 2133Mhz benutzt.
Jetzt habe ich gelesen dass man den 4 Pin Stecker dazu geben soll. Warum auch immer.

MPG x570 gaming plus
Ryzen x7 3700
Corsair 650x
G.Skill 2x 16GB 3000mHz


----------



## wuselsurfer (2. Mai 2020)

knurrhahn schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich würde mir gern ein Y Kabel für die CPU PWR 1 und PWR 2 selbst bauen


 Wozu?
Das gibt es fertig und sicher.

Wenn es das Netzteil nicht hat: Netzteil wechseln.
Meingott, ist der Crap von Corsair überteuert.
Abhilfe:
Seasonic Core GC 500W ATX 2.4 ab &euro;' '59,71 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland,
be quiet! Pure Power 11 500W ATX 2.4 ab &euro;' '69,90 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland.


----------



## IICARUS (2. Mai 2020)

Ganz davon abgesehen wird es wahrscheinlich ehe nichts bringen, da die zusätzliche Spannungsversorgung nichts bewirken wird. Im Bios nach dem umstellen auf XMP auch mal schauen ob du den Takt noch separat einstellen kannst. Wenn der Rechner dann nicht startet ist es wiedermal ein Fall wo AMD damit nicht gut klar kommt.

Das kann sich je nach Prozessor, Arbeitsspeicher oder Mainboard immer ändern.
Natürlich sind nicht alle AMD System davon betroffen, aber von diesen Themen lassen sich fast Täglich hier im Forum welche finden. Natürlich auch weil sich auch User hiermit melden die auch Probleme damit haben.

Ein Bios Update könnte Abhilfe schaffen, wobei sich die Betonung auf "könnte" sich bezieht.


----------



## gekipptes-Bit (2. Mai 2020)

Corsair 650x hat mehr als genügend Anschlußkabel mitgeliefert, da muß/darf man nicht was dazubasteln.


----------



## pizzazz (2. Mai 2020)

Belegung der pins findet man natürlich auf wikipedia:
ATX-Format &#8211; Wikipedia

Ob man das lötet oder lieber klemmt, ist so ne Sache.
Bauteile bekommt man von alten Molex-Adaptern, defekten Netzteilen oder eben von Reichelt etc..
Allerdings ist es bestimmt schneller, einfacher und nur unwesentlich teurer, sich son Adapter fertig zu kaufen.

Zum Mehrwert: 
- Für die Spannungswandler der CPU selbst und des RAMs wird da wohl kein Vorteil zu erwarten sein.
- MSI soll immerhin bei einigen mainboards die zusätzliche Stromversorgung der CPU, sofern angeschlossen, für die Versorgung der PCI-Express-Steckplätze nutzen


----------



## knurrhahn (2. Mai 2020)

Naja, danke erst mal. 
Wenn ich das so höre wird das Board wohl zurück gehen. Ich habe bloß noch 6 Tage es zu testen. Deshalb wollte ich nicht erst etwas bestellen.
Im XMP läuf es. Nur eben mit den 2133mhz statt den richtig erkannten 3000.  Aber wenn ich versuche etwas zu verändern startet er immer mit schwarzen Bildschirm. Erst Reset mit neuem Bios schafft Abhilfe.
Bin total enttäucht von MSI.


----------



## wuselsurfer (2. Mai 2020)

knurrhahn schrieb:


> Bin total enttäucht von MSI.


 Da kann doch MSI nichts dazu, daß das Board mit einer CPU außerhalb der Spezifikationen nicht läuft.

Und dann noch G-Skill RAM ... .


----------



## JoM79 (2. Mai 2020)

Wieso ausserhalb der Spezifikation?


----------



## knurrhahn (3. Mai 2020)

Das Thema hat sich erledigt. Nach dem 3. Reset und neuem Bios werden die DIMMs erkannt. Dafür laufen die Lüfter nicht richtig. Bzw. müssen angeschoben werden. Oder laufen gar nicht an.
Auch wenn sie genug Strom bekommen müssten. Mehrer Einstellungen schlagen fehl. 
Ob DC oder RPM, andere Lüfterkurve, gleich mit 12 Volt starten - alles umsonst.
Etliche Lüfter ausprobiert.
Netzteil liefert konstannte Spannung. Das Board scheint zu wenig Strom abzugeben.
Soviel dazu ,, da kann doch MSI nichts dazu''.
Das Board geht zurück.
Danke


----------

